# Celeste touch up paint?



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Anyone know where to buy the Celeste touch up spray paint? I'm running out of the can I bought about 4 years ago. Don't want the little brush bottle or the pen thing. Not at Bianchi USA any more. Thanks.


----------

